# Corpse Cart - Bring out your dead!



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Built this to carry corpses around (corpse's not complete yet).
Paid $15 bucks for the antique wheel, the rest is old barn wood that I had laying around. A friend supplied the wheel barrow handles. Took us about 3 hours to complete. My wife wants it for her garden!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol i love it!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

BrainSkillet said:


> My wife wants it for her garden!


Does she plan on planting corpse? I hear if you plant them before the first frost you'll get skeletons by spring. 

This look amazing. Are you going to have someone pushing it about in front of your haunt?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

But I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Eeeekim said:


> Does she plan on planting corpse? I hear if you plant them before the first frost you'll get skeletons by spring.


If only........ LOL

Great wheels - or wheel in this case.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I go to a festival in July at a campground, when the trash wagon comes around they yell out. "Bring out yer dead." Brings a smile to my face every time.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, you could let your wife borrow it in the off season.

I love the authentically antique look of this piece.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very cool and this is a great idea. I can envision a prop on a grand scale with this idea. A spooky cart pulled by a skeleton horse and a robed zombie driver. The back of the cart filled with zombies piled all over each other. I may have to tackle this idea.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, so is your wife going to use it to hide the bodies in the garden?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

always wanted to build one. But the killer rabbit got in the way.


----------

